# How far do you travel to classes?



## Hodge (May 6, 2008)

As above, how far do oyu travel?

I used to travel 24 miles to thai boxing, and if i start bjj, i'm looking at between 20 and 40 miles depending on which club i decide to go to...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

about 2 minutes in the car to the gym and about 10 minutes to muay thai, luckily there are quite a few gyms near me


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

between 5 minutes down the road and an almost 50 mile round trip.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

10 minutes on the tube plus 5 min walk for the gym, about 40min on the tube plus 10min to BJJ. I guess that's why I rarely set foot there.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

it starts to clock up the cost of training when you've got to travel there in the first place, real pain in the arse but it has to be done sometimes. Unless you have a live in sparring partner. I tried to convince my fiance but she's only keen when drunk!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

20 miles to quannum, 5 miles to combat jiu-jitsu * yes i like to be different *, 5 miles to the proper gym for weight training swimming and the jacuzzi * oh yes *

So all in all i will do a 40 mile round trip to train with the quannum team, 10 mile round trip for combat jiu-jitsu and a 10 mile round trip for the gym. So in one week i'll do at least 120 miles as i train at least twice a week in each.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

add 10 mins onto Marc's journey an that's me done - only pain I find is travelling from work in rush hour - I HATE being late for anything - especially training, being ole folk I need all the warm up I can get! - although at the moment sitting in the car is like a sauna so I'm half way home, lol.:jumping38:


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

off topic slightly

how far would you travel for

A) seminars with respected MMA fighters

and

B)boot camps if they where available


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

With regards to Samurai69

a) If the tuition is top notch then all over the UK

B) Tiger Muay Thai in Thailand is being lined up for next year so theres your answer lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

it takes me about 1.5 hours to get to thge gym but now i have bought a calopsable bike so i can take it on the tube so i should be able to get that down to around 1 hour


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

5 minute walk from my front door to next gen where im hoping to start tomorrow.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

furthest Ive travelled for weekly training is about 30/40 min drive in a mini so probably about 50 mile. Id travel anywhere in England for the right seminar and I went to Thailand to train at a few different camps, when Ive got some more knowledge of bjj I may go to Brazil for a roll:clap:


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

30 - 40 minutes every couple of days, it's sound unless I have to get the train because my Dad's working and he can't take me in his car! ;__:


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Im one of the lucky one's.

All my training is under one roof about 4/5 miles away.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

2 minutes to the gym, 2 minutes to muay thai and 10 minutes to jj. if i can get me start times at work changed i will be able to start trainin mma at cannock which will be a 30/40 min trek, one way.

re how far would i travel for seminars, any where and every where around the globe if cash was no object. i am taking my 10 yr old son to a seminar with ross ianocurro( i think thats how its spelt) an da main man from japan in worcester next month an hes qualified for the nationals kumite at the same place in november.... sorry, im sure you all didnt need to know that. very proud of him an that like.


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

my gyms literally up the road from me haha then ive got a 30 min walk to mma and bjj. ive always been meaning to come over to next generation aswell so when i do that will be further.


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

10 mins in the car. I was really suprised there was a club so close (I'm in North Wales). There's a couple of other places within 20 miles as well.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> 10 minutes on the tube plus 5 min walk for the gym, about 40min on the tube plus 10min to BJJ. I guess that's why I rarely set foot there.


Allow me to rectify that: 1h15. Starting at a new place, hopefully this will keep me going for more than just a couple of months (even though the travelling is a MAJOR standing piss)

yes, I meant piss. If you were a woman you'd know


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Allow me to rectify that: 1h15. Starting at a new place, hopefully this will keep me going for more than just a couple of months (even though the travelling is a MAJOR standing piss)
> 
> yes, I meant piss. If you were a woman you'd know


I could imagine why that would be annoying, but ive convinced myself women dont go to the toilet. and babies actually are brought by large birds!

on topic though, my respect goes out to those who travel that far to train. i only have to walk 5 mins and some days that is like the hardest thing ever. strangely enough im finding those sessions are always the best ones tho!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

The (most) annoying thing is, I travel that long and I don't even get anywhere near to leave central London. That's it, I gotta move


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> The (most) annoying thing is, I travel that long and I don't even get anywhere near to leave central London. That's it, I gotta move


 thats what i said to you in my last post on " my first jj grade". you gotta move.


----------



## Wiggy_ (Apr 23, 2008)

10 mins on the bus for me lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> thats what i said to you in my last post on " my first jj grade". you gotta move.


Actually I was holding a reply to that post on purpose. I went to the academy today and (being the cools they are) I was told of a place close® that I'm checking monday. It looks pretty decent, I'm excited about it :yes:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> Actually I was holding a reply to that post on purpose. I went to the academy today and (being the cools they are) I was told of a place close® that I'm checking monday. It looks pretty decent, I'm excited about it :yes:


i hope it works out. enjoy your self.how close to you is it.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> i hope it works out. enjoy your self.how close to you is it.


30mins. Which is less than the average in London, really (people tend to say that in London everything takes 45mins to get there, which is true).

10mins walking, 10mins on the tube and then another 10 walking, something like that.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> 30mins. Which is less than the average in London, really (people tend to say that in London everything takes 45mins to get there, which is true).
> 
> 10mins walking, 10mins on the tube and then another 10 walking, something like that.


cool let us know how things go


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

around 30minutes on the bus to town fo mma & around 10/15 mins to edge lane for the gym


----------



## olidvr (Aug 26, 2008)

About an hour there and an hour back...yes i need to find sumin closer to home


----------

